#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  Do you know what Intelligent Edge is?

## Bhavya

The intelligent edge is a process where data is examined and gathered in a spot near to where it is taken in a network. It has significant implications for distributed networks with the IoT. I would like to know more about Intelligent Edge. Can someone explain to me about the Intelligent Edge functionality?

----------

